# Do you think child leashes are ok?



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Do you think it is ok for parents to use child leashes?


Honestly, I don't think children should wear them. If a parent needs to leash their kid(s) then they must have not raised them to behave properaly or need to put their phone down for a second.


Also please be civil, but let's face it y'all won't XD


----------



## Aquari (Jun 13, 2016)

no, its stupid,


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 13, 2016)

Hell no, those parents need to get their phones out of their faces.


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

personally, i don't have a problem with them. i think they're pretty funny tbh. if a parent thinks it'll help them keep their kid from wandering off into harm's way, that's fine by me, and it's much better than the risk of losing them. kids are kids, and just because they're "leashed" doesn't necessarily mean they have behavior problems, and even if they do, that's still not necessarily the parent's fault.

but if a parent buys one just so they don't have to pay attention to their kid, that's a different story.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2016)

I have to say yes, because when I was little I used to wear one occasionally (depending on where we were going), and they were really handy. I don't think children should wear them every time they go out or anything, but depending on the circumstances, I don't see anything wrong with 'em, and I don't really give it a second thought. Unless you're doing it just so you can look at your phone or something, it's okay. Depends on the usage.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

It's rediculous, no human should be on a leash


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I have to say yes, because when I was little I used to wear one occasionally (depending on where we were going), and they were really handy. I don't think children should wear them every time they go out or anything, but depending on the circumstances, I don't see anything wrong with 'em, and I don't really give it a second thought. Unless you're doing it just so you can look at your phone or something, it's okay. Depends on the usage.



I honestly have to disagree.

As a kid, i never needed a leash and my parents took me everywhere. No matter the situation I was taught saftey rules (don't talk to strangers, hold my moms hand, etc) and my younger brother (who is special needs) never needed one ever because he knew what to do and not do.


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I honestly have to disagree.
> 
> As a kid, i never needed a leash and my parents took me everywhere. No matter the situation I was taught saftey rules (don't talk to strangers, hold my moms hand, etc) and my younger brother (who is special needs) never needed one ever because he knew what to do and not do.



Ok congrats but you're one out of billions of kids.

Not all kids behave the same. Some are just rebellious in nature no matter how good their parent is, especially if they have attention issues. Plus a really wily kid can easily slip out of their parent's grasp if they're holding their hand.

Does it look ridiculous? Yeah, but if that's what works, then that's what works. I don't know why phones were automatically brought up when that isn't necessarily the case with kids and leashes.


----------



## Llust (Jun 13, 2016)

no, they look stupid and you shouldnt be treating your kid like an animal. but under certain circumstances, sure


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I honestly have to disagree.
> 
> As a kid, i never needed a leash and my parents took me everywhere. No matter the situation I was taught saftey rules (don't talk to strangers, hold my moms hand, etc) and my younger brother (who is special needs) never needed one ever because he knew what to do and not do.



I am agreeing with this, still young, I never needed a leash, and I never will, and I find it odd for a parent to use it


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Sometimes I wish more people would use them. Almost every time I go to the mall, there's some kid running around all over the place and no parent in sight keeping track of them. If I decided to snatch up your child and run away, would the parent even notice???? Sure, your kid looks weird with a leash on, but if it's going to help you keep track of where your child is, I say use it. It's not like the kid is being hurt by the leash??? It just makes them look goofy and kids already look goofy on their own.


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> It's rediculous, no human should be on a leash



Neither should animals.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

The way I see it is that 1/2/3 year old children are at the prime age for development and exploration and putting them on a "lead" is restricting that natural instinct to learn and explore that humans have, and I imagine that could do harm in the child's future, being taught from such a young age that you can't do something perfectly natural, and that you are under the control of another human being seems detrimental to me, but honestly I don't know.

(e) I get that it's for the safety of the child in public, and as long as the child is told that's why I don't see a massive problem with it, unless the child is never, ever outside without a "lead" on. I wore one when I was younger and I'm sure it had no effect on me, I understand why people would want to use them.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ok congrats but you're one out of billions of kids.
> 
> Not all kids behave the same. Some are just rebellious in nature no matter how good their parent is, especially if they have attention issues. Plus a really wily kid can easily slip out of their parent's grasp if they're holding their hand.
> 
> Does it look ridiculous? Yeah, but if that's what works, then that's what works. I don't know why phones were automatically brought up when that isn't necessarily the case with kids and leashes.


Ok but they're made for pets, not humans, and just because a kid is bad dosent mean they need a leash, they might just have been taught by there parents wrong


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok but they're made for pets, not humans, and just because a kid is bad dosent mean they need a leash, they might just have been taught by there parents wrong


Have you seen a child leash? It's not like a rope connected to a collar like dogs wear. Is that what you think this is about?


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Neither should animals.



That's pretty ridiculous


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok but they're made for pets, not humans, and just because a kid is bad dosent mean they need a leash, they might just have been taught by there parents wrong



They aren't "made for pets". No one is putting a dog leash on a kid. There are leash/harness sets for kids.
I didn't say all bad kids need a leash. Please read comments thoroughly and think for a bit before you reply, I find you often misunderstand comments.



Whiteflamingo said:


> Neither should animals.


Yes let's let aggressive pets roam around leash free, what


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I honestly have to disagree.
> 
> As a kid, i never needed a leash and my parents took me everywhere. No matter the situation I was taught saftey rules (don't talk to strangers, hold my moms hand, etc) and my younger brother (who is special needs) never needed one ever because he knew what to do and not do.


(not trying to argue with you here, just popping in again)

everyone's situation is different, that's all. i have a cousin who's also special needs, and he was also taught the usual rules by very careful and responsible parents, but when they were all walking through a crowd in an amusement park he slipped his hand out of his mom's grip and disappeared for over an hour before security found him. they never put him on a leash (i'm not even sure if the kid leashes were around back then) but that's a prime example of parents who may've needed that extra precaution. and as someone who's raised a child, i can tell you that it's always better to be safe than risk losing your child to god knows what.

so no, not every child should be on a leash, but there are so many cases of kids being snatched up by predators, getting lost, wandering into dangerous situations, etc., and if your child is rebellious, special needs, whatever the case may be, i don't see why the parents should be attacked for keeping their kid safe. i mean, it's not they're being harmed by it. but that's just my opinion, and i'm not gonna fight anyone over it.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Have you seen a child leash? It's not like a rope connected to a collar like dogs wear. Is that what you think this is about?



Yes, I've seen one before when I went to Walmart, the kid looked so depressed the mom kept on tugging the poor girl away, very little thing she did


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I honestly have to disagree.
> 
> As a kid, i never needed a leash and my parents took me everywhere. No matter the situation I was taught saftey rules (don't talk to strangers, hold my moms hand, etc) and my younger brother (who is special needs) never needed one ever because he knew what to do and not do.



Well, maybe it's different for every child, but in my case, it was just to protect me from wandering off. I remember in particular it was handy at busy department stores, where there were crowds of people everywhere and the car parks were especially dangerous. I was taught safety rules just as much as any other child, but that doesn't necessarily mean I didn't need a leash. It's for protection, not for restraining.


----------



## Dim (Jun 13, 2016)

I didn't even know something like that existed. Are children honestly that freaking hard to control?


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> They aren't "made for pets". No one is putting a dog leash on a kid. There are leash/harness sets for kids.
> I didn't say all bad kids need a leash. Please read comments thoroughly and think for a bit before you reply, I find you often misunderstand comments.
> 
> 
> Yes let's let aggressive pets roam around leash free, what



Why not?
If we do, why shouldn't they?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Neither should animals.


I disagree, let's let dogs roam around the streets some aggressive bite everyone no, they need them


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Neither should animals.


I disagree, let's let dogs roam around the streets some aggressive bite everyone no, they need them


----------



## Cory (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ok congrats but you're one out of billions of kids.
> 
> Not all kids behave the same. Some are just rebellious in nature no matter how good their parent is, especially if they have attention issues. Plus a really wily kid can easily slip out of their parent's grasp if they're holding their hand.
> 
> Does it look ridiculous? Yeah, but if that's what works, then that's what works. I don't know why phones were automatically brought up when that isn't necessarily the case with kids and leashes.



I agree with this.


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why not?
> If we do, why shouldn't they?



So you want aggressive dogs to be able to attack innocent people, which would then end in both someone hurt as well as a dog being put down because that's what happens to aggro'd pets

I really want to understand your reasoning but this is off topic.


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Neither should animals.



Yes, because I want my 8-week old puppy to walk into the road and get run over 

sorry, but that just pisses me off. Thank god my neighbors dog is on a leash MOST OF THE TIME or i could be in the hospital. No really, **** their dog it is so agrresive


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Nox said:


> I didn't even know something like that existed. Are children honestly that freaking hard to control?



Yes. Yes they are. 

My sister is prime example of a child that was impossible to control. She had attention problems and was diagnosed as ADD. She would run away from my mom every chance she got because she wanted to go everywhere. She really needed a child leash but I doubt they existed when she was a toddler.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why not?
> If we do, why shouldn't they?


Ok I'm not understanding, you can't let all animals roam free, you have to have a leash, this isn't the thread topic


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why not?
> If we do, why shouldn't they?



Of course animals shouldn't, really we shouldn't have animals as pets in the first place, but humans domesticated animals and now we have a responsibility to look after and protect them, and that includes making sure they are safe in public and wont get hurt or hurt anybody else. Dogs are a little stronger and more unpredictable than toddlers, and should have a lead on in most public situations, of course they can be let off to run around too, and they should get the time to do so.


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok, maybe we should get off the topic of animals. This is about kids on leashes


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> I disagree, let's let dogs roam around the streets some aggressive bite everyone no, they need them



Why not? They don't deserve being locked up? But of course we get to do whatever we want and go wherever we want to go and they get trapped up in houses and zoo's, its horrible and unfair. They need to be free like us.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Of course animals shouldn't, really we shouldn't have animals as pets in the first place, but humans domesticated animals and now we have a responsibility to look after and protect them, and that includes making sure they are safe in public and wont get hurt or hurt anybody else. Dogs are a little stronger and more unpredictable than toddlers, and should have a lead on in most public situations, of course they can be let off to run around too, and they should get the time to do so.



Pets have been a thing for thousands of years, I don't understand this, unless your there to harm them they don't mind, your supposed to bond with the cat or dog this is a petty comment that pisses me off


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

I have no problem with child leashes as long as they aren't being used as punishment or incorrectly.  I really don't see anything wrong or dehumanizing about it.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

Crash said:


> personally, i don't have a problem with them. i think they're pretty funny tbh. if a parent thinks it'll help them keep their kid from wandering off into harm's way, that's fine by me, and it's much better than the risk of losing them. kids are kids, and just because they're "leashed" doesn't necessarily mean they have behavior problems, and even if they do, that's still not necessarily the parent's fault.
> 
> but if a parent buys one just so they don't have to pay attention to their kid, that's a different story.


This is my opinion as well.


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Ok, maybe we should get off the topic of animals. This is about kids on leashes



We're all animals, if kids are on leashes for any reason is for there safety or due to their behaviour. Simple as that, however I still don't agree with any animal or human being on a leash. c:


----------



## Seroja (Jun 13, 2016)

Hmm it really depends. I really don't like the way they look on kids, but they may be necessary under certain circumstances.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Pets have been a thing for thousands of years, I don't understand this, unless your there to harm them they don't mind, your supposed to bond with the cat or dog this is a petty comment that pisses me off



I know, what i'm saying is that humans domesticated animals in the first place, so we should look after them, letting them roam around without leads on is not looking after them. (I'm not disagreeing)


----------



## Romaki (Jun 13, 2016)

No, parents should take their time to raise their children properly.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Why not? They don't deserve being locked up? But of course we get to do whatever we want and go wherever we want to go and they get trapped up in houses and zoo's, its horrible and unfair. They need to be free like us.



We never said they were locked up this is about leashes, and humans don't bite like they do, we are not all raised the same like most dogs or cats are, and some animals are in zoos because the rescue them

- - - Post Merge - - -



FleshyBro said:


> I know, what i'm saying is that humans domesticated animals in the first place, so we should look after them, letting them roam around without leads on is not looking after them. (I'm not disagreeing)



Oh I'm sorry, glad you agree


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> No, parents should take their time to raise their children properly.



I totally agree with this. If you're worried about your kid wondering off, teach them not to and to stay close


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> No, parents should take their time to raise their children properly.



Children are not shining reflections of their parents. They're their own person and even the best parent can end up with a troublemaker.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aali said:


> If you're worried about your kid wondering off, teach them not to and to stay close



A leash can help teach this though


----------



## acnl t (Jun 13, 2016)

Riedy said:


> No, parents should take their time to raise their children properly.



Human leashes can be a standard way of raising children. In short it teaches them boundaries.
Nothing wrong with child leashes in my opinion and I wish more people used them.


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree that we should take care of animals.(obviously)
I'm ending my opinions here, I don't want any mods coming here. cx


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> Children are not shining reflections of their parents. They're their own person and even the best parent can end up with a troublemaker.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Honestly though. Like you could be the best parent and tell your kid not to run away from them blah blah blah but they're still going to do it anyway if that's what they want to do. Children do what they want to.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 13, 2016)

Americans come up the with funniest things, if someone put a kid on a leash in Denmark they'd probably get their kid taken away from them, or at the very least be looked down upon by everyone around them.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 13, 2016)

I wore these leaches, and I turned out totally fine. I don't give it a second thought. It's just something my parents did to keep my safe. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Americans come up the with funniest things, if someone put a kid on a leash in Denmark they'd probably get their kid taken away from them, or at the very least be looked down upon by everyone around them.



Yeah, America is weird, and they look so rediculous nothing like I have everseen


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I wore these leaches, and I turned out totally fine. I don't give it a second thought. It's just something my parents did to keep my safe. Nothing wrong with that at all.



I agree.  I think most parents use them to protect their children and not so they can pay less attention.  What's bad about trying to prevent potential heartache or accidents?


----------



## moonford (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Americans come up the with funniest things, if someone put a kid on a leash in Denmark they'd probably get their kid taken away from them, or at the very least be looked down upon by everyone around them.



I know right, I have never seen someone with a leash on their child over here either. ^^


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> I agree.  I think most parents use them to protect their children and not so they can pay less attention.  What's bad about trying to prevent potential heartache or accidents?



It's not that there bad for protecting their children, but it's sad because that parent might be abusing it to much, or dosent know how to teach their own child for boundaries


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

i live in America, luckily I never saw a kid on a leash. I just think it's so degrading. They are your child, not your dog.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 13, 2016)

No but its funny to see a kid wearing a monkey backpack trying to run away from a pole


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> i live in America, luckily I never saw a kid on a leash. I just think it's so degrading. They are your child, not your dog.



By that logic you shouldn't yell "No!" at your kids either 'cause they're your child, not your dog.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> i live in America, luckily I never saw a kid on a leash. I just think it's so degrading. They are your child, not your dog.



So you think if you saw a child on a leash that the parent was being cruel to that child? What if the parent knew their child liked to run off when they could and could possibly get kidnapped? Then would you still shun that parent for doing everything they can to make sure their child was safe?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> It's not that there bad for protecting their children, but it's sad because that parent might be abusing it to much, or dosent know how to teach their own child for boundaries



If they're abusing it then it'd be wrong.  But if you're going somewhere crowded and you don't even want to RISK getting separated from your child... I think it's an ok solution.  It's not as if parents can put a tracking chip in their children in case they wander away.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> If they're abusing it then it'd be wrong.  But if you're going somewhere crowded and you don't even want to RISK getting separated from your child... I think it's an ok solution.  It's not as if parents can put a tracking chip in their children in case they wander away.



Exactly, that's what I mean, I just still don't find it for humans but I guess it might be OK


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> So you think if you saw a child on a leash that the parent was being cruel to that child? What if the parent knew their child liked to run off when they could and could possibly get kidnapped? Then would you still shun that parent for doing everything they can to make sure their child was safe?



I never said I would shun the parent.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

I think it's funny when people think that a childs poor behavior is always the parents fault. Some children are just very strong willed. Even well behaved children will have their moments, and will suddenly do something not expected. You might see a child in public acting up. That doesn't mean they misbehave all the time, or that they have lousy parents. No ones child is perfectly behaved all the time.


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> By that logic you shouldn't yell "No!" at your kids either 'cause they're your child, not your dog.



Well no. I wouldn't yell "no" at my kids if I had any. THey are not a dog. I would tell them why they shouldn't do what they're trying  to do.


----------



## Crash (Jun 13, 2016)

this is gonna be my last comment before things escalate any further, but the bottom line here is that I'm willing to bet 99% of those of who you are anti-leash don't have kids. until you have kids, you'll never understand how terrifying it is for them to suddenly let go of your hand and disappear, even just for a second. any way to prevent something bad from happening to your child is worth it, and needing this extra precaution has nothing to do with how good of a parent you are. kids, especially young ones, have minds of their own and no matter how well you teach them, they will do what they want to do.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 13, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> If they're abusing it then it'd be wrong.  But if you're going somewhere crowded and you don't even want to RISK getting separated from your child... I think it's an ok solution.  It's not as if parents can put a tracking chip in their children in case they wander away.



Hold their freaking hand then, or carry them, keep an eye on them, and if they were in that crowded of an area the leash could get stuck in between other people, and people pushing around, the kid would fall and get trampled, maybe they shouldn't go to such a crowded area in the first place with their kids if they can't keep an eye on them.


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Well no. I wouldn't yell "no" at my kids if I had any. THey are not a dog. I would tell them why they shouldn't do what they're trying  to do.



Lol good luck with that.

So you shouldn't say "No" or "Stop it" in a stern voice to your child, reward them when they do something good, take them to the park, play ball with them, or take them for walks outside either? 'Cause those are also things you typically do with dogs.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Well no. I wouldn't yell "no" at my kids if I had any. THey are not a dog. I would tell them why they shouldn't do what they're trying  to do.



Ok but what if they kept on doing it even when you scolded them? Children are like that


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> I never said I would shun the parent.



Okay... What about the rest of what I said?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Hold their freaking hand then, or carry them, keep an eye on them, and if they were in that crowded of an area the leash could get stuck in between other people, and people pushing around, the kid would fall and get trampled, maybe they shouldn't go to such a crowded area in the first place with their kids if they can't keep an eye on them.


Ok yes, but some parents might have a hard time doing this, and people might move if they see this, I'm not disagreeing, I agree on this statement but a parent might struggle to do this all at once


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok but what if they kept on doing it even when you scolded them? Children are like that



When I was little and I would get in trouble I would get grounded with no tv or Gamecube. I swear parents today have gone so soft it's ridiculous. By the time I have kids putting them in giant hamster balls is gonna be the new norm so they 'are protected'


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Hold their freaking hand then



Kids are slippery



ForgottenT said:


> or carry them,



Kids are heavy. Also this disregards parents with physical disabilities.



ForgottenT said:


> keep an eye on them



Easier said than done, especially in crowded areas.



ForgottenT said:


> and if they were in that crowded of an area the leash could get stuck in between other people, and people pushing around, the kid would fall and get trampled, maybe they shouldn't go to such a crowded area in the first place with their kids if they can't keep an eye on them.


The leashes aren't that long and are generally adjustable from what I've seen so no one will get tangled or trampled.
Sure maybe the kids shouldn't be in these areas but they also shouldn't be deprived from it 'cause what'll that teach them?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

ForgottenT said:


> Hold their freaking hand then, or carry them, keep an eye on them, and if they were in that crowded of an area the leash could get stuck in between other people, and people pushing around, the kid would fall and get trampled, maybe they shouldn't go to such a crowded area in the first place with their kids if they can't keep an eye on them.



What if you ARE holding their hand and they slip away?  What then?

Were you ever lost at a department store as a child?  At a grocery store?  I was a 'good child' but it happened to me a handful of times.  Are my parents bad parents?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

I'd say it's okay in certain circumstances.

If the child is known to be rowdy and ill-behaved, it's the easiest way to keep track when:

You're in a crowded area and they could easily get lost
There are dangerous things nearby and you want to make sure your child is safe (such as gorillas)



Not every child is a delightful little angel who will always listen always and never get lost ever - Its a mistake both the child and parents can make.


----------



## etsusho (Jun 13, 2016)

I don't think I will personally use one, but I don't have any kids yet.

Probably when I was younger, I thought that this was a ridiculous concept.  
But, I think using one really depends on the kid.  Especially when kids have extreme cases of ADD or other cases, no amount of parenting will stop them from running off or going wild.  You just have to wait for them to grow out of it, but in the meantime, I don't see a problem with using a leash if it is in the best interest of the child's safety.  Especially if they are going somewhere crowded, like Disneyland or someplace similar, I could see how parents would want to use one.  Also, children get kidnapped - I'm assuming a leash would be a deterrent.

A leash should, by no means, be a replacement for good parenting.  But I don't think that good parents should be judged for using one in order to keep their children safe.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> When I was little and I would get in trouble I would get grounded with no tv or Gamecube. I swear parents today have gone so soft it's ridiculous. By the time I have kids putting them in giant hamster balls is gonna be the new norm so they 'are protected'



Ok yes but that was your parents, all parents are different and maybe don't care to punish there child


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)

nvll said:


> Ok congrats but you're one out of billions of kids.
> 
> Not all kids behave the same. Some are just rebellious in nature no matter how good their parent is, especially if they have attention issues. Plus a really wily kid can easily slip out of their parent's grasp if they're holding their hand.
> 
> Does it look ridiculous? Yeah, but if that's what works, then that's what works. I don't know why phones were automatically brought up when that isn't necessarily the case with kids and leashes.


I agree with this. I personally think child leashes should be used as a means to protect the child when they are out especially in crowded places, but if used incorrectly for other things I don't think they should be used. I've seen a few parents here use child leashes to keep their children from running away and to stay with them, not because they are on their phone doing their own thing but to have a better grip on them and know where their child is. 

If a parent is going out and has two children, one's a smol kid who can walk and roam around, the other is a baby in a pram; it would be hard to hold a kid's hand and keep an eye on a kid who would want to walk away from the parent and still look after the baby.


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok yes but that was your parents, all parents are different and maybe don't care to punish there child



so basically parents hate discipline? How are their kids going to learn right from wrong?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> so basically parents hate discipline? How are their kids going to learn right from wrong?



Yes some parents don't believe in punishment, and my parents don't but they still told me what was right from wrong


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

I think one of the big problems here is that it's called a child "leash" and most people associate leashes with dogs. Sure, some people here also don't agree with it anyway but the term "leash" has a negative connotation because it sounds like parents are just slapping collars on their kids and tugging them around.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

Jared:3 said:


> Yes some parents don't believe in punishment, and my parents don't but they still told me what was right from wrong



So you've never been grounded or sent to time out? Or are you referring to physical punishment?


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> When I was little and I would get in trouble I would get grounded with no tv or Gamecube. I swear parents today have gone so soft it's ridiculous. By the time I have kids putting them in giant hamster balls is gonna be the new norm so they 'are protected'



Generally the children that have reins/leashes on are 1-3 years old and don't understand being told off, If a 2 year old walks out on the road when you're in public you can't exactly just threaten to ground them, they won't understand that, it's about protecting toddlers that don't understand the danger around them yet.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> so basically parents hate discipline? How are their kids going to learn right from wrong?



No one even said that, though. All parents have different ways of teaching their kids right from wrong. Just because some parents don't want to "ground" their kids doesn't mean they don't discipline their children in other ways.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So you've never been grounded or sent to time out? Or are you referring to physical punishment?



I'm referring to physical punishment, I was grounded only 2 times in my life


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> So you've never been grounded or sent to time out? Or are you referring to physical punishment?



I have the same question. By discipline I don't mean spankings. Even tho I was spanked one time as a kid and look at me, I'm toally ok.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jun 13, 2016)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think one of the big problems here is that it's called a child "leash" and most people associate leashes with dogs. Sure, some people here also don't agree with it anyway but the term "leash" has a negative connotation because it sounds like parents are just slapping collars on their kids and tugging them around.



I agree with this. If it was called a child Backpack we wouldnt even be having this conversation.


----------



## Aali (Jun 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Generally the children that have reins/leashes on are 1-3 years old and don't understand being told off, If a 2 year old walks out on the road when you're in public you can't exactly just threaten to ground them, they won't understand that, it's about protecting toddlers that don't understand the danger around them yet.



Thats why we have strollers


----------



## Damniel (Jun 13, 2016)

You have no clue how many times I've heard of a kid being snatched or getting lost in NYC it's pretty sad. So I do support them in crowded areas/kid runs away too much. I don't expect parents to be watching their kids every single moment when they go out so if it's truly necessary yeah it's fine.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Thats why we have stollers



Strollers aren't 1-handed.

Strollers aren't for bigger children.

Strollers are a lot bulkier to move around.

Strollers limit a child's exercise.


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Thats why we have strollers



Idk about you but strollers in crowded places like theme parks and zoos are the most annoying things on the planet and if I get hit in the ankle by one ever again I might just lose it.

Also strollers restrain them more than leashes do. They don't get to walk around or look around or get any exercise


----------



## bigger34 (Jun 13, 2016)

No, they are stupid. You don't need an object that is somewhat doing your job for you, and that is controlling your child.


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Aali said:


> Thats why we have strollers



So, I have jumped out of a stroller when I was was like 2, it dosent prevent running away as lots of children can get up and jump and run away


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Generally the children that have reins/leashes on are 1-3 years old and don't understand being told off, If a 2 year old walks out on the road when you're in public you can't exactly just threaten to ground them, they won't understand that, it's about protecting toddlers that don't understand the danger around them yet.



I agree. It's not for older children. Younger kids want the freedom to walk on their own. They can get very frustrated when they have to hold hands or be held. A leash can help a young child feel more in control, and give them a bit more freedom.


----------



## Red Cat (Jun 13, 2016)

They're only okay if they are used to strangle kids when they scream in public.

Of course not; they're kids, not pets.


----------



## seliph (Jun 13, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> No, they are stupid. You don't need an object that is somewhat doing your job for you, and that is controlling your child.



It's not doing your job for you though, you still have to keep your eye on them and your hand(s) on the leash. It's just giving you _more_ control of them because a leash has much more traction than a hand or arm.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 13, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I agree. It's not for older children. Younger kids want the freedom to walk on their own. They can get very frustrated when they have to hold hands or be held. A leash can help a young child feel more in control, and give them a bit more freedom.



I agree.  I think the leashes are only seem dehumanizing because we say they are.  I can't say I've ever seen a leashed child that looked super depressed.  They get to move around!


----------



## radical6 (Jun 13, 2016)

if you wear one im going to assume you're a KINKSTER


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> They're only okay if they are used to strangle kids when they scream in public.
> 
> Of course not; they're kids, not pets.



They aren't even put around a child's neck. It's like a backpack.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

bigger34 said:


> No, they are stupid. You don't need an object that is somewhat doing your job for you, and that is controlling your child.



Wouldn't holding their hand or carrying them be considered controlling them too?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Red Cat said:


> They're only okay if they are used to strangle kids when they scream in public.
> 
> Of course not; they're kids, not pets.



What are you talking about? They aren't even around the neck, they're like a backpack


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 13, 2016)

I used to disagree with them until I started to nanny for an autistic 3 year old and his one year old brother. I never have used one but there were times I had to take the boys to the store/another location with a lot of people that wasn't a place for them to play and I wished I had something like this. It was so easy for the boy to get sensory overload to which he'd make a run for it. I'm not a particularly big person and if he wanted to bolt he could have easily dragged me to the ground and escaped from my grasp. 

I think to a certain age, of course. I think over say, 5, a child in a backpack leash is silly. But I can see why people would need them.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2016)

Maybe it's my experience, but at the store where I work, child leashes are rare, and the parents that use them are not on their phones. Kinda of presumptive of you people to act like all parents are inattentive. Maybe the kid has an attention disorder of some sort. Maybe their kid has a habit of wandering away. Maybe their kid has wandered away before and the leash is a form of punishment.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 13, 2016)

Idk if you guys know this, but children aren't just robots that will automatically obey whatever their parents say. They're young, they don't know any better. I don't find leashes degrading at all, because they're meant for safety. You can't just tell any kid to stay with their parents, everyone's diff rent and different kids react in different ways. 



TheGreatBrain said:


> Wouldn't holding their hand or carrying them be considered controlling them too?



A kid could easily lose move away from their parents grip and not every parent can carry their child(that is if they're light enough to be carried).


----------



## ams (Jun 13, 2016)

Honestly I used to be a daycare worker and it changed my view on childcare completely. If a child leash stops your 2 year old from running into traffic because he saw something shiny while you were attending to your other children it wouldn't look so stupid. When you have kids you do what you have to do to keep them safe.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 13, 2016)

ams said:


> Honestly I used to be a daycare worker and it changed my view on childcare completely. If a child leash stops your 2 year old from running into traffic because he saw something shiny while you were attending to your other children it wouldn't look so stupid. When you have kids you do what you have to do to keep them safe.



Nice point about having multiple children, I forgot about that!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 13, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Idk if you guys know this, but children aren't just robots that will automatically obey whatever their parents say. They're young, they don't know any better. I don't find leashes degrading at all, because they're meant for safety. You can't just tell any kid to stay with their parents, everyone's diff rent and different kids react in different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> A kid could easily lose move away from their parents grip and not every parent can carry their child(that is if they're light enough to be carried).



No. I completely agree. I misunderstood what was posted

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> Honestly I used to be a daycare worker and it changed my view on childcare completely. If a child leash stops your 2 year old from running into traffic because he saw something shiny while you were attending to your other children it wouldn't look so stupid. When you have kids you do what you have to do to keep them safe.



Lol. I was a chilcare provider for 20 years. I never used a leash, but it sure could have come in handy at times.


----------



## ams (Jun 13, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Lol. I was a chilcare provider for 20 years. I never used a leash, but it sure could have come in handy at times.



Seriously. I don't know what it is in other places but where I am the adult to child ratio for daycares is 1:8 for children under 5. I was tempted to just duct tape 2 to each of my limbs.


----------



## ibelleS (Jun 13, 2016)

I was leashed sometimes as a toddler and I turned out fine B)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't really see how leashes are that embarrassing to small children compared to most other things they do.  
My little cousin pooped on the front lawn. If they can do that without any shame, then I don't think they will care about having a rope attached to them.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 14, 2016)

It's up to the parents... I think it's kind of weird but my opinion doesn't matter when it concerns someone else's kid, I guess they are just trying to protect their kids - better safe than sorry


----------



## Brackets (Jun 14, 2016)

I think it depends. It would be a bit much 24/7, but for example when I was little (like 3) and my family and I visited Venice, Italy, I was always on a leash because otherwise I would genuinely have run off and fallen into a canal and drowned - they were everywhere and there's no railings or anything. I didn't mind having to wear them, from what I remember.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't think there is anything wrong with leashes, especially if a parent has several small children. Small children are very curious, and even the most behaved ones can wander away. I was a great kid who always did what I was told, but I still ended up getting lost in Walmart one time. Just because you tell a child not to do something doesn't mean they are going to obey. Kids have a mind of their own, and if keeping them on a leash prevents them from getting lost I see no problem doing so.

And just because you hold their hand doesn't mean they still can't wander off. When my cousin was a toddler, she was very stubborn. She always wanted to walk on her own, and if you tried to hold her hand she would get grumpy and try to struggle free from your grip. It was a nightmare going places with her, because she wanted to do what she wanted at that age. I know a lot of young kids can be that same way.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 14, 2016)

double post


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm not very educated on this topic so I want people to correct me if I'm wrong, but while I think it's dehumanizing if it's done to "control" the child or just for fun, if the kid has hyperactivity or attention issues and might actually run out into traffic, it might be a safety precaution? However, there may be more humane and less humiliating alternatives.


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 14, 2016)

Honestly, I find people who use them annoying. If you can't have the attention span to hold your kid's hand or teach them to not run off, then you need parenting classes.

The leash makes your kid look like a dog, and its just embarrassing to look at.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 14, 2016)

People like to joke at and laugh at parents who put a leash on their child but I don't see what's wrong with it. When children start walking, they don't LIKE being strapped into a push chair or a pram all the time, they want to be off and about exploring their surroundings. Parents have to be careful, we don't live in this sort of "free world" where we can just let children wander off and not worry about them getting into harm's way. If a parent puts a leash on their child then I don't see what's wrong with that, they're allowing their child to walk about if they want but at the same time restricting them from wandering off too far. You only have to take your eyes off a child for a split second and the next thing you know they're half way down the road.

EDIT: By the way, you can be a PERFECTLY good parent and your child may still like to run away from you at any chance they get. You can teach them to behave properly and still wander off. My parents taught both me and my brother in the exact same way but we turned out completely different people just because of our personalities, not necessarily because they were bad parents. I was always much more confident and so my parents had to keep an eye on me more because I could wander off whereas my brother was more timid so that didn't happen to him. Likewise you can still have bad parents who end up with well-behaved children. Kids are just strangely unpredictable at times. If anything at least the parent is putting their child on a leash to KEEP them safe, rather than just letting them run off and get into trouble.


----------



## Aali (Jun 14, 2016)

When my brother was 3 he walked away from my mom

She was so scared but found him 2 tables down (we were at a flea market) 

Now before you're like "This is why we need leashes." Listen to this. 

The whole way back to the car, on the way home and when we got home she scolded him

And this weird thing happened, he actually listened! :0 gasp

It's like the power of communicating with your kid can actually work

And he's autistic. I honestly don't think that fact changed the story but some people care.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay, I used to think it was ridiculous and stupid too before I became a mother, but as soon as my child started walking, I began to understand the purpose. I don't think it's a good idea for older kids, but a toddler will go EVERYWHERE and try to get into EVERYTHING. Would you rather give the child a little bit of freedom on a leash or have to carry them everywhere because they won't stop running where you don't want them to? I would honestly love to have one, but I'm unfortunately too self conscious about what people will be saying/thinking about it. I need to work on that.

Edit: Mind you, this is for babies who can walk but do not fully understand language yet.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 14, 2016)

i LOVE child leashes it keeps those ****in crazy kids away from running at me or into traffic or off a cliff or something 
thank god i never needed one and i was obedient though


----------



## Esphas (Jun 14, 2016)

well refer to the gorilla incident from earlier and you have my verdict


----------



## mogyay (Jun 14, 2016)

i kind of saw this thread and immediately thought a child leash sounded dumb but people raise some good points and i think that if it's necessary to keep your child safe then it's a good thing


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)

wait...i dont even know child leashes exist O.O who the hell would even invent such a thing. imo, child leashes are ok only on hyper active kids that wont stay by your side no matter what. also, i think in some situations like in a very crowded mall, a child leashes could be useful. maybe not tie them around the child's neck but tie them around the tummy or something.


----------



## focus (Jun 14, 2016)

its pretty humiliating for the child so i voted no but unless your child reealllyy needs it e.g if hes mentally challenged and he will walk into anything then a leash may be necessary


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 14, 2016)

snoozit said:


> wait...i dont even know child leashes exist O.O who the hell would even invent such a thing. imo, child leashes are ok only on hyper active kids that wont stay by your side no matter what. also, i think in some situations like in a very crowded mall, a child leashes could be useful. maybe not tie them around the child's neck but tie them around the tummy or something.



They're usually a cute little backpack harness.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 14, 2016)

Mr. Cat said:


> They're usually a cute little backpack harness.



oh, i thought its something like a dog leash around the neck LOL. since its in a form of a backpack i dont see why people should object to it. they dont look like it could harm the child unless the parents pull the child with a lot of force using the leash.


----------



## namiieco (Jun 14, 2016)

If it's like an 8 year old kid no, no way but if it's like a 2 year old I think it's fine.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 14, 2016)

I think they're fine. I know a guy who has two little boys (a 3 y/o and a 1 y/o) and they get into EVERYTHING. I feel like a leash would be helpful to keep them in sight. If you let young children like that run off for even a second they could hurt themselves. I think the benefits of having a leash outweigh the negatives.


----------



## KawaiiPanda (Jun 14, 2016)

I disagree. Children are not dogs...


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 14, 2016)

Yes, generally, I think they're okay. Particularly for young children, like 2-5. If you don't want to keep your kid in a stroller everywhere (or if the kid keeps escaping the stroller if they're older lol), one of those little backpack leashes is a good way to keep them safe, moreso with parents with multiple young children. (If it's just one child, I have to wonder why they just can't pay more attention). From either wandering away or doing something dangerous, climbing things they shouldn't, etc. When the kid is older and is at an age that they _definitely_ know not to do that stuff, then it gets a little weird and unhealthy. It's humiliating once they're at that age. If your kid at 8/9+ years old won't do as they're told and not wander off, you need to leave them at home until they learn.


----------



## seliph (Jun 14, 2016)

People really need to read the thread before disagreeing with concerns that were already addressed...



Aali said:


> When my brother was 3 he walked away from my mom
> 
> She was so scared but found him 2 tables down (we were at a flea market)
> 
> ...



Autism is a huge spectrum and not all autistic kids will behave the same. To assume so is wildly ignorant.
Also I don't know why you keep bringing up personal experiences. Good job, you and your brother didn't run away. Not every kid is like that. I don't know how many times someone has to say this for people to understand it.


----------



## Aali (Jun 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> People really need to read the thread before disagreeing with concerns that were already addressed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't call me ignorant. 
If you actually read my while post I said that j don't think the fact that he's autisic changes anything


----------



## seliph (Jun 14, 2016)

Aali said:


> Don't call me ignorant.
> If you actually read my while post I said that j don't think the fact that he's autisic changes anything



I did read it. Clearly part of you thinks it's relevant if you felt the need to mention it.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 14, 2016)

they look pretty ridiculous and I never had one as a kid nor would I ever use one on a kid, but at the same time if your kid runs away a lot then it's probably a good idea


----------



## etsusho (Jun 14, 2016)

Esphas said:


> well refer to the gorilla incident from earlier and you have my verdict



OMG, that poor gorilla. 
That kid def needed a leash.


----------



## Tensu (Jun 14, 2016)

We all know, or at least, should know that those leashes are not meant to be degrading, but to protect the child. It's a little odd though, but sometimes it's needed. I have know someone with Down syndrome and he runs off a lot and can get lost. So I think that's a good reason for a leash on a child.


----------



## leftTBT (Jun 14, 2016)

---


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

No its ****ing ridiculous.

If your child is so misbehaving and stupid that they have to be put on a _lead like an animal_ then the parent's really done something wrong bringing the child up.
If your child has behavioural issues, then not so much the parent's fault, but they still should be able to have control over their child lmao


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 15, 2016)

My parents used to use one on me, I was the kind of kid that would wander off and tag along with other families (normally if they had kids the same age as me) and it worked well for me, as soon as I stopped showing interest in wandering it stopped being used. My brother never had it though because he was always latched onto my mum like a leech 

I think they are fine as long as the kid actually needs one (if they aren't a runner or wanderer they don't need it) and the parent doesn't bully the kid with it, they are quite common where I work and the amount of times I have seen parents purposely yanking their kid over (as in pulling them back so they fall over) for no reason is nasty or parents passing over the lead to an older sibling who just drags the other one around


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> No its ****ing ridiculous.
> 
> If your child is so misbehaving and stupid that they have to be put on a _lead like an animal_ then the parent's really done something wrong bringing the child up.
> If your child has behavioural issues, then not so much the parent's fault, but they still should be able to have control over their child lmao


It's not that simple though, you're simplifying a lot. Kids will not always turn out angels even if their parents are great. The greatest parents in the world could have a devil of a child, no matter the good parenting. Also kids are slippery little things and keeping up with them is hard, especially if you have multiple or if the kid has attention issues.

The leash is not meant to be degrading, if it was the design would literally be that of a dogleash, but instead it's more of a backpack. It's a tool meant for keeping kids safe and it works, so I don't really see a problem. Sure it looks ridiculous, but why would a loving parent care outside of shyness? Parents that adore their children will do anything to keep their kids safe and a tool like this helps.

I understand that you don't have kids but have some perspective. Kids cannot be that simple. Were talking about human beings here and human beings are rather complex.


----------



## vexnir (Jun 15, 2016)

I feel like people who are heavily bashing the leashes here and saying that the parents are doing a bad job/the child sucks/etc. know little about how children work.

My first thought when I saw the thread's title was "no" as well, but then I came to think further and was reminded of my own childhood.

I think that those can be very good under some circumstances to make a child safer. When I was very little, 2-3, I don't remember that but my mom had told me that when we'd go on vacation and go to the beach, they put one of those on me because I would keep running towards the sea. So you know, technically, _I could have drowned._ And a 2 year old won't obey you all the time, no matter how good of a parent you are.

So, apparently, "misbehaving and stupid" was I? I was a really calm and obedient child and grew to become a very chill adult.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It's not that simple though, you're simplifying a lot. Kids will not always turn out angels even if their parents are great. The greatest parents in the world could have a devil of a child, no matter the good parenting. Also kids are slippery little things and keeping up with them is hard, especially if you have multiple or if the kid has attention issues.
> 
> The leash is not meant to be degrading, if it was the design would literally be that of a dogleash, but instead it's more of a backpack. It's a tool meant for keeping kids safe and it works, so I don't really see a problem. Sure it looks ridiculous, but why would a loving parent care outside of shyness? Parents that adore their children will do anything to keep their kids safe and a tool like this helps.
> 
> I understand that you don't have kids but have some perspective. Kids cannot be that simple. Were talking about human beings here and human beings are rather complex.



EXACTLY. I think what people also don't realise is that young children are curious and have NO CONCEPT OF DANGER. So especially when there's busy roads or bodies of water nearby etc, I can completely see why you'd use one. I'd rather have my child on a leash than have a mini heart attack whenever it goes a foot away from me


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 15, 2016)

My brother had to wear a leash when he was younger because he has a problem with coordination (he has a type of autism that effects this). He had to wear it for his safety in case he wanders accidentally onto a rode. 

So yeah I think they are fine.


----------



## ams (Jun 15, 2016)

This thread is a great testament to the fact that teenagers shouldn't have children. Apparently they don't even know what toddlers are or why "parenting" won't instantly turn a small child into an adult.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 15, 2016)

ams said:


> This thread is a great testament to the fact that teenagers shouldn't have children. Apparently they don't even know what toddlers are or why "parenting" won't instantly turn a small child into an adult.



I love you for this. Haha

They'll (possibly) learn one day though. I mean, it really helps if you've been around young children before and see how they behave. I wouldn't blame their ignorance on the fact that they're teenagers.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2016)

Aali said:


> Honestly, I don't think children should wear them. If a parent needs to leash their kid(s) then they must have not raised them to behave properaly or need to put their phone down for a second.



I mean, you could arguably say the same thing about dog owners. I see quite a few dog owners that walk around with their dog off the leash pretty much all the time and their dog is well behaved. Does this mean that all owners who do put them on a leash are terrible lazy owners who just want to look at their phone? No, for many it's just an extra precaution. 


Same can be said for child leashes. Parents don't necessarily need them but they're a decent precautionary method 'just in case'. Think about going shopping for example, they could be very useful there just as an extra precaution since chances are you'll have both your hands full with the trolley alone (at least when it gets to a 'two hander' weight). Sure, you could leave them at home whilst you do things like that, but if you're a single parent then that's called child abuse.

When it comes to children people are quick to say "you should watch them/hold their hand all the time!", but they fail to take into consideration things like shopping which are both a necessity that needs doing and can easily keep your hands full.



And the phone thing, why do people always jump to "they're obviously on their phone" for these scenarios? You do realize that child leases (as well as a lot of other things) existed before mobile phones were such a common item, right? What if this was 1990, would we be saying "these parents need to get off their skateboards, put down their walkmans and look after their kids"? I guess some people will just look for any excuse to criticize others...


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2016)

I think they're really stupid. I understand that kids have a LOT of energy and if you have 3 young kids, you'll probably be worn out by trying to keep up with them all, but I don't think something restrictive like a leash is the right way to go. If you're walking with your kid in the park, let them run around and wear themselves out, and simply tell them to stay close so you can keep an eye on them and make sure they're safe because there are dangerous people out there who do harm to children.


----------



## Aali (Jun 15, 2016)

Tao said:


> I mean, you could arguably say the same thing about dog owners. I see quite a few dog owners that walk around with their dog off the leash pretty much all the time and their dog is well behaved. Does this mean that all owners who do put them on a leash are terrible lazy owners who just want to look at their phone? No, for many it's just an extra precaution.
> 
> 
> Same can be said for child leashes. Parents don't necessarily need them but they're a decent precautionary method 'just in case'. Think about going shopping for example, they could be very useful there just as an extra precaution since chances are you'll have both your hands full with the trolley alone (at least when it gets to a 'two hander' weight). Sure, you could leave them at home whilst you do things like that, but if you're a single parent then that's called child abuse.
> ...



My dogs are protective but need exercise 

So yes. I will leash my dogs and take them for a walk. They are on leashes so they don't bite people.


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2016)

Tao said:


> I mean, you could arguably say the same thing about dog owners. I see quite a few dog owners that walk around with their dog off the leash pretty much all the time and their dog is well behaved. Does this mean that all owners who do put them on a leash are terrible lazy owners who just want to look at their phone? No, for many it's just an extra precaution.
> 
> 
> Same can be said for child leashes. Parents don't necessarily need them but they're a decent precautionary method 'just in case'. Think about going shopping for example, they could be very useful there just as an extra precaution since chances are you'll have both your hands full with the trolley alone (at least when it gets to a 'two hander' weight). Sure, you could leave them at home whilst you do things like that, but if you're a single parent then that's called child abuse.
> ...



I totally understand dog leashes because humans can't communicate with dogs. We can't tell our dogs that chasing after someone and biting them, or attacking someone else's dog because they're territorial can get them taken away from us and euthanized. We can't tell them that running out into traffic is dangerous and could lead to their death. We can, however, inform children of the dangers around them, which is why I think that good, clear communication is better than using a child leash.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> I totally understand dog leashes because humans can't communicate with dogs. We can't tell our dogs that chasing after someone and biting them, or attacking someone else's dog because they're territorial can get them taken away from us and euthanized. We can't tell them that running out into traffic is dangerous and could lead to their death. We can, however, inform children of the dangers around them, which is why I think that good, clear communication is better than using a child leash.



I was just about to say this, but you explained this so much better than I could xD

So yeah, this...^ haha


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> We can, however, inform children of the dangers around them, which is why I think that good, clear communication is better than using a child leash.



Most children who have just started walking won't exactly understand "clear communication" we're talking 1-2 year olds, not 8 years olds. Even if they did, there's still dangers around, communication won't stop a child stepping onto a road with on coming traffic.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> It's not that simple though, you're simplifying a lot. Kids will not always turn out angels even if their parents are great. The greatest parents in the world could have a devil of a child, no matter the good parenting. Also kids are slippery little things and keeping up with them is hard, especially if you have multiple or if the kid has attention issues.
> 
> The leash is not meant to be degrading, if it was the design would literally be that of a dogleash, but instead it's more of a backpack. It's a tool meant for keeping kids safe and it works, so I don't really see a problem. Sure it looks ridiculous, but why would a loving parent care outside of shyness? Parents that adore their children will do anything to keep their kids safe and a tool like this helps.
> 
> I understand that you don't have kids but have some perspective. Kids cannot be that simple. Were talking about human beings here and human beings are rather complex.



That's what I'm saying. If you child is a "devil" then they must have some issues with them lmao. In that case, it's not the parents fault as much - I still feel leads for children  are stupid though haha


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Most children who have just started walking won't exactly understand "clear communication" we're talking 1-2 year olds, not 8 years olds. Even if they did, there's still dangers around, communication won't stop a child stepping onto a road with on coming traffic.



At two years old, your child can understand you when you say "don't run out into traffic," as two year olds are surprisingly intelligent (that's the age where kids start to really learn words and speak in sentences, even if they're broken sentences). If they're younger and have just started walking, a child leash probably isn't appropriate because they don't have the best balance yet; they waddle rather than walk, can easy fall over and would be better off being carried or having their hand held. If that's not an option because you're shopping, or doing something else that makes it difficult to walk with your child, then hire a babysitter for the time it'll take you to run your errands.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 15, 2016)

ams said:


> This thread is a great testament to the fact that teenagers shouldn't have children. Apparently they don't even know what toddlers are or why "parenting" won't instantly turn a small child into an adult.



I'm pretty sure a lot of people throwing in their two cents here also aren't even teenagers yet. This thread has gone back again and again to the "good parents does not always equal good children" and I really think that's a concept so many people in this thread just do not understand. 

I was a great child and I listened to everything my mother told me to do, I never wandered away from her and I always knew if I did it wouldn't end well. BUT I still understand now, as an adult, that pretty much EVERY OTHER CHILD isn't like how I was as a child. Just because I was good does not mean every child out there will act like I did and understand everything like I did, and it's proven by looking at my sister. Children from the same great parents, one likes to stay close and stay out of danger, the other likes to take off running in any direction they please because they don't care if the mom says "no" or "stay near me" or they'll get in trouble if they do. 

Children do what they want. And they always will.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jun 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> At two years old, your child can understand you when you say "don't run out into traffic," as two year olds are surprisingly intelligent (that's the age where kids start to really learn words and speak in sentences, even if they're broken sentences). If they're younger and have just started walking, a child leash probably isn't appropriate because they don't have the best balance yet; they waddle rather than walk, can easy fall over and would be better off being carried or having their hand held. If that's not an option because you're shopping, or doing something else that makes it difficult to walk with your child, then hire a babysitter for the time it'll take you to run your errands.



Children aren't always going to behave though. You can tell a child not to wander into the road a hundred times, but they will still do it if they really want to. They often do what they want and they don't care if it's dangerous or not. They don't think things through or consider the possible consequences of their actions.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> At two years old, your child can understand you when you say "don't run out into traffic," as two year olds are surprisingly intelligent (that's the age where kids start to really learn words and speak in sentences, even if they're broken sentences). If they're younger and have just started walking, a child leash probably isn't appropriate because they don't have the best balance yet; they waddle rather than walk, can easy fall over and would be better off being carried or having their hand held. If that's not an option because you're shopping, or doing something else that makes it difficult to walk with your child, then hire a babysitter for the time it'll take you to run your errands.



1) Do you really think children will always listen to you? Yes, children are smart, they intelligent, they can talk, they can listen, but if a child sees something interesting over the road, do you think the first thing they think will be "I shouldn't cross the road"? Kids definitely have to be a bit older before they can become street smart, and by that point they're more than capable of walking alongside their parent without wandering off. It doesn't matter if the parent says no, some kids are just going to do it anyway, and if a parent is already distracted perhaps by shopping for groceries or something, then they don't need to constantly be watching their child every 2 seconds. 

2) Do you think people can always AFFORD to hire a babysitter every time they want to go out to get some shopping or something? It's not cheap. Babysitters or childminders aren't always available. Shopping is a daily task. Some people are single parents. It's not always possible. I don't see why you're so against these child leashes when they are so good for convenience sake and they really DO not look degrading at all lol, they're just like a little backpack that has a leash tied to it.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 15, 2016)

Miii said:


> At two years old, your child can understand you when you say "don't run out into traffic," as two year olds are surprisingly intelligent (that's the age where kids start to really learn words and speak in sentences, even if they're broken sentences). If they're younger and have just started walking, a child leash probably isn't appropriate because they don't have the best balance yet; they waddle rather than walk, can easy fall over and would be better off being carried or having their hand held. If that's not an option because you're shopping, or doing something else that makes it difficult to walk with your child, then hire a babysitter for the time it'll take you to run your errands.



I'm perfectly aware of how toddlers develop, I've been around quite a few in my life.

It's all fine in concept saying "this is what a child is like at x years old, this is what a child can or can't do at x years old" because all children are different. As I said earlier in this thread, freedom is a big part of it, 1-2 year olds are just starting to really develop a curiosity for the world around them, and a lot of curious toddlers don't do well being in a stroller or having their hand held 24/7. If they can't walk around safely and responsibly on their own yet, reins/a child leash can allow them to feel like they have some sort of control and freedom while still being safe. Are people never to let their toddler walk outside? That seems just _slightly_ more restrictive than a child leash.

It's been mentioned before on this thread but some people/parents can't afford child care and have no choice but to take their child(ren) everywhere with them, there's also people with multiple young children, how can you hold 3 toddlers hands at once? 

Anyway, this thread is just going in circles, I'm not 100% for child leashes but I can honestly see how they're beneficial to some parents and the safety of young children, we don't know how all children develop and behave so surely we can't say that they're completely wrong and unnecessary?


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2016)

I looks ******** so no. I was raised without the use of a leash so why can't those parents do it too? Kids aren't THAT crazy.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> 1) Do you really think children will always listen to you? Yes, children are smart, they intelligent, they can talk, they can listen, but if a child sees something interesting over the road, do you think the first thing they think will be "I shouldn't cross the road"? Kids definitely have to be a bit older before they can become street smart, and by that point they're more than capable of walking alongside their parent without wandering off. It doesn't matter if the parent says no, some kids are just going to do it anyway, and if a parent is already distracted perhaps by shopping for groceries or something, then they don't need to constantly be watching their child every 2 seconds.
> 
> 2) Do you think people can always AFFORD to hire a babysitter every time they want to go out to get some shopping or something? It's not cheap. Babysitters or childminders aren't always available. Shopping is a daily task. Some people are single parents. It's not always possible. I don't see why you're so against these child leashes when they are so good for convenience sake and they really DO not look degrading at all lol, they're just like a little backpack that has a leash tied to it.



I have honestly never seen a little kid with a lead on, and neither have I ever seen a kid just wonder out into the road like an idiot. If most children are capable of listening to a simple command, then there are no need for them....unless you have a really stupid child or something idk lmao


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> 1) Do you really think children will always listen to you? Yes, children are smart, they intelligent, they can talk, they can listen, but if a child sees something interesting over the road, do you think the first thing they think will be "I shouldn't cross the road"? Kids definitely have to be a bit older before they can become street smart, and by that point they're more than capable of walking alongside their parent without wandering off. It doesn't matter if the parent says no, some kids are just going to do it anyway, and if a parent is already distracted perhaps by shopping for groceries or something, then they don't need to constantly be watching their child every 2 seconds.
> 
> 2) Do you think people can always AFFORD to hire a babysitter every time they want to go out to get some shopping or something? It's not cheap. Babysitters or childminders aren't always available. Shopping is a daily task. Some people are single parents. It's not always possible. I don't see why you're so against these child leashes when they are so good for convenience sake and they really DO not look degrading at all lol, they're just like a little backpack that has a leash tied to it.



Shopping definitely isn't a daily task, and if it is, there's no wonder the parents can't afford a babysitter. Growing up, my single mother shopped twice a month, got what we needed in one go, and took us with her without using a leash, or three leashes for that matter. You just have to plan ahead. Also, I didn't say child leashes look degrading; it's not about that. 

I think it's better to watch your child closely when you're out together, rather than just putting a leash on them. Being able to walk freely is the very beginning of children developing independence, and putting a leash on them takes that feeling of independence away. On top of that, there's no way a two year old can run faster than you. You'd have to stop paying attention for longer than one or two seconds for them to get very far. If it's genuinely too difficult for a parent to keep an eye on their kid and keep them from running off in a store, or running into traffic, then they probably shouldn't be parents.


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 15, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I looks ******** so no. I was raised without the use of a leash so why can't those parents do it too? Kids aren't THAT crazy.



Uh, not all kids are like you were though, some lack understanding, some have hearing issues, some are just badly behaved and don't listen. None of that is the parents fault, it's not really fair to say "I was raised like this, so it's easy, everyone should be able to raise their kids as I was raised!" it's really pretty clear to me why some parents would see child leashed as a necessity in protecting their child (It's more about keeping them safe from running off/ safe from traffic and other dangers than it is controlling ""_crazy_"" children)


----------



## Miii (Jun 15, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I'm perfectly aware of how toddlers develop, I've been around quite a few in my life.
> 
> It's all fine in concept saying "this is what a child is like at x years old, this is what a child can or can't do at x years old" because all children are different. As I said earlier in this thread, freedom is a big part of it, 1-2 year olds are just starting to really develop a curiosity for the world around them, and a lot of curious toddlers don't do well being in a stroller or having their hand held 24/7. If they can't walk around safely and responsibly on their own yet, reins/a child leash can allow them to feel like they have some sort of control and freedom while still being safe. Are people never to let their toddler walk outside? That seems just _slightly_ more restrictive than a child leash.
> 
> ...



I didn't say that people should never let their toddlers walk outside; in fact, I think that people should. Quite often. Without a leash. See my response to Celestefey for the rest of my argument on independence.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> That's what I'm saying. If you child is a "devil" then they must have some issues with them lmao. In that case, it's not the parents fault as much - I still feel leads for children  are stupid though haha


A child can be a devil based on their personality alone. They don't necessarily have to be have any issues with them outside of that. I remember my mother telling that as a kid my brother was very loud, very curious and a hassle to keep up with yet he didnt have ADD or anything, he was just an annoying child.


----------



## Locket (Jun 15, 2016)

I think that they are okay to be used. They keep your children from running away from you, possibly harming them, and even killing them.

I mean, kids are curious, and want to explore.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> A child can be a devil based on their personality alone. They don't necessarily have to be have any issues with them outside of that. I remember my mother telling that as a kid my brother was very loud, very curious and a hassle to keep up with yet he didnt have ADD or anything, he was just an annoying child.



No, I didn't mean like actual diagnosed "issues". I meant they're just annoying and stupid lmao.... (so bad at wording don't hurt me)


----------



## seliph (Jun 15, 2016)

vexnir said:


> I feel like people who are heavily bashing the leashes here and saying that the parents are doing a bad job/the child sucks/etc. know little about how children work.


I also noticed the vast majority of the people saying leashes are "cruel" are 15 and under.



Tao said:


> I mean, you could arguably say the same thing about dog owners. I see quite a few dog owners that walk around with their dog off the leash pretty much all the time and their dog is well behaved. Does this mean that all owners who do put them on a leash are terrible lazy owners who just want to look at their phone? No, for many it's just an extra precaution.


I'm really glad you made this point.
One of my dogs is an absolute _angel_ when walking. However we keep her on a leash because she has also been trained to be very protective and that makes her both 1. appear threatening and 2. want to stray to make sure the area's safe sometimes. It's not a "My child is awful" thing, it's a "I want to make sure my child is safe" thing.



Miii said:


> I think they're really stupid. I understand that kids have a LOT of energy and if you have 3 young kids, you'll probably be worn out by trying to keep up with them all, but I don't think something restrictive like a leash is the right way to go. If you're walking with your kid in the park, let them run around and wear themselves out, and simply tell them to stay close so you can keep an eye on them and make sure they're safe because there are dangerous people out there who do harm to children.


You know what a lot of kids do when you tell them something's dangerous? They go "Oh well I wanna go do that then."
Plus a park is a way different situation than say a supermarket or a zoo or theme park.



Miii said:


> I totally understand dog leashes because humans can't communicate with dogs. We can't tell our dogs that chasing after someone and biting them, or attacking someone else's dog because they're territorial can get them taken away from us and euthanized. We can't tell them that running out into traffic is dangerous and could lead to their death. We can, however, inform children of the dangers around them, which is why I think that good, clear communication is better than using a child leash.


You can very easily train your dog not to do these things though. They might not understand _why_ but they won't do it. And you know what helps incredibly with these things? A tug on their leash.



Miii said:


> At two years old, your child can understand you when you say "don't run out into traffic," as two year olds are surprisingly intelligent (that's the age where kids start to really learn words and speak in sentences, even if they're broken sentences). If they're younger and have just started walking, a child leash probably isn't appropriate because they don't have the best balance yet; they waddle rather than walk, can easy fall over and would be better off being carried or having their hand held. If that's not an option because you're shopping, or doing something else that makes it difficult to walk with your child, then hire a babysitter for the time it'll take you to run your errands.


But not all children will listen even if they understand. Some of them are just little ****s by nature.
Also not everyone can afford a babysitter, especially if there aren't many in the area.



Miii said:


> Shopping definitely isn't a daily task, and if it is, there's no wonder the parents can't afford a babysitter. Growing up, my single mother shopped twice a month, got what we needed in one go, and took us with her without using a leash, or three leashes for that matter. You just have to plan ahead. Also, I didn't say child leashes look degrading; it's not about that.
> 
> I think it's better to watch your child closely when you're out together, rather than just putting a leash on them. Being able to walk freely is the very beginning of children developing independence, and putting a leash on them takes that feeling of independence away. On top of that, there's no way a two year old can run faster than you. You'd have to stop paying attention for longer than one or two seconds for them to get very far. If it's genuinely too difficult for a parent to keep an eye on their kid and keep them from running off in a store, or running into traffic, then they probably shouldn't be parents.



Good for you but not only have many things have changed since you were "growing up" but not all families can live on only shopping twice a month. Hell, on the other end some families can only afford shopping once a month and then have no money to hire a babysitter.

Also as it was mentioned several times before, the leashes can be adjusted. Your child can walk rather freely with the leash still on.

"There's no way a two year old can run faster than you" again someone ignoring parents with disabilities. Also with shopping, sometimes you do have to take your attention off of them for more than a few seconds, especially when there's no employees around you can ask to help you.

---

On a separate note, holy cow a lot of you are assuming everyone learns the same things at the same rate and have the exact same mental makeup, it's actually kind of sickening. Especially calling children who may or may not have mental/attention/behavioural issues "stupid" and "crazy", what the hell?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 15, 2016)

Have you guys not seen Despicable Me?


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> You know what a lot of kids do when you tell them something's dangerous? They go "Oh well I wanna go do that then."
> Plus a park is a way different situation than say a supermarket or a zoo or theme park.


This. A good amount of kids specifically do the opposite of what they're told just because they're rebellious little ****s with no sense of danger. It's kinda funny how in some cases the parent can take advantage of this and get them to do the right thing by telling them not to do it.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have honestly never seen a little kid with a lead on, and neither have I ever seen a kid just wonder out into the road like an idiot. If most children are capable of listening to a simple command, then there are no need for them....unless you have a really stupid child or something idk lmao



Just because you may not have seen it happen, does not mean it doesn't happen. I admit, it may not happen that often, it's rare, but what off on that off-chance you took your eye off of your child for a split second and the next thing you know they've been hit by a car? It sounds silly, and maybe ridiculous, but it happens, it DOES happen, children are unpredictable so I think parents would much rather take precautions to ensure their child's safety than to just take risks and assume they'll be fine because "who cares I've never seen that happen to a child before anyway so it won't happen to mine". 

And children are not stupid. They're unpredictable. That's why they may not follow commands.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Just because you may not have seen it happen, does not mean it doesn't happen. I admit, it may not happen that often, it's rare, but what off on that off-chance you took your eye off of your child for a split second and the next thing you know they've been hit by a car? It sounds silly, and maybe ridiculous, but it happens, it DOES happen, children are unpredictable so I think parents would much rather take precautions to ensure their child's safety than to just take risks and assume they'll be fine because "who cares I've never seen that happen to a child before anyway so it won't happen to mine".
> 
> And children are not stupid. They're unpredictable. That's why they may not follow commands.



I think parents should teach their kids so they can actually look away "for a split second". If their child is so unpredictable that they'll run out on front of a car...fair enough, put them on a lead lmao. But I doubt the average child will need one.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I think parents should teach their kids so they can actually look away "for a split second". If their child is so unpredictable that they'll run out on front of a car...fair enough, put them on a lead lmao. But I doubt the average child will need one.


Do you actually think that you know what the average child is like? No offense, but your lack of knowledge about kids is rather noticeable.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> Do you actually think that you know what the average child is like? No offense, but your lack of knowledge about kids is rather noticeable.



Yeah, average children misbehave and stuff, but they shouldn't be stupid enough to walk in the middle of the road haha.
Neither of my 2 oldest cousins ever did anything like that when they were younger. They knew that they had to walk on the inside of the road next to an adult, and to never cross the road without someone...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also wtf is this LMAOO



Spoiler


----------



## seliph (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, average children misbehave and stuff, but they shouldn't be stupid enough to walk in the middle of the road haha.
> Neither of my 2 oldest cousins ever did anything like that when they were younger. They knew that they had to walk on the inside of the road next to an adult, and to never cross the road without someone...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Stop calling children stupid dude

Also admitting that gif made me wheeze, maybe that kid's a tiny Satan who deserves it though lmao


----------



## Tensu (Jun 15, 2016)

Hehe I'm under 15 and I think leashes are perfectly fine. It's not like an animal leash, it's a cute little backpack xD


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, average children misbehave and stuff, but they shouldn't be stupid enough to walk in the middle of the road haha.
> Neither of my 2 oldest cousins ever did anything like that when they were younger. They knew that they had to walk on the inside of the road next to an adult, and to never cross the road without someone...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Technically every single kid is stupid enough to walk into the road due to the huge lack of sense of danger they have. It all comes down to how rebellious and active the kid is and I wouldn't call a personality trait or possible ADD or smth stupid.
Also that's anecdotal evidence. I'm pretty sure your 2 cousins can't represent every child there is in the world. 

Also that's misusing a tool and possible child abuse. For all I know the kid could have found it fun though.

Anyway you've been told all of this multiple times, so pretty sure you're being rather ignorant to ignore all of what's been said to you.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

nvll said:


> Stop calling children stupid dude
> 
> Also admitting that gif made me wheeze, maybe that kid's a tiny Satan who deserves it though lmao



I'm only calling the misbehaving kids walking into the road stupid, just as you're calling that kid a "tiny Satan". 
You're probably right though haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Technically every single kid is stupid enough to walk into the road due to the huge lack of sense of danger they have. It all comes down to how rebellious and active the kid is and I wouldn't call a personality trait or possible ADD or smth stupid.
> Also that's anecdotal evidence. I'm pretty sure your 2 cousins can't represent every child there is in the world.
> 
> Also that's misusing a tool and possible child abuse. For all I know the kid could have found it fun though.
> ...



I'm not being ignorant. I responded and said that if you can't trust your child, I agree, why not put them on a lead.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or is that not what you're saying...lmao idk I'm confused sorry xD


----------



## Aali (Jun 15, 2016)

ams said:


> This thread is a great testament to the fact that teenagers shouldn't have children. Apparently they don't even know what toddlers are or why "parenting" won't instantly turn a small child into an adult.



I mean. I guess so? I'm 17 and I've know for like a year that I don't want kids.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 15, 2016)

i work at a kindergarten and i totally disagree with the use of leashes.
children are very capable of learning how to behave. 
i often walk with 20 or more children and only me and 2 other adults alongside a road and there never was a child who randomly ran into the road or got lost. so i think if 3 adults can look after 20 or more children then one or two adults can look after 1,2,3 or 4 children.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 15, 2016)

Amilee said:


> i work at a kindergarten and i totally disagree with the use of leashes.
> children are very capable of learning how to behave.
> i often walk with 20 or more children and only me and 2 other adults alongside a road and there never was a child who randomly ran into the road or got lost. so i think if 3 adults can look after 20 or more children then one or two adults can look after 1,2,3 or 4 children.



5 year olds are a lot different than toddlers. I wouldn't put a leash on a child that age.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 15, 2016)

TheGreatBrain said:


> 5 year olds are a lot different than toddlers. I wouldn't put a leash on a child that age.



5 years olds don't go to nursery though....they'd already be in school by 4.


----------



## Amilee (Jun 15, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 5 years olds don't go to nursery though....they'd already be in school by 4.





TheGreatBrain said:


> 5 year olds are a lot different than toddlers. I wouldn't put a leash on a child that age.



we have 2-6 year olds here


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 15, 2016)

I feel like only crazy/overly protective parents use them... children aren't pets. It takes away trust if the child remembers being leashed. However, if the child is insane and always runs off, I can understand. The parents should trust their kid though.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 15, 2016)

maybe?? i don't really know but it's the parent's option to put a leash on their child. so i think it's okay.


----------



## Nightmares (Jun 16, 2016)

Amilee said:


> we have 2-6 year olds here



Whaat 
Why such old kids xD

Maybe things are different in your country idk


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 16, 2016)

I don't think people should assume that you're crazy and overly protective if you put a leash on your child. I also don't understand why so many think you are treating your child like a dog if you use one. I personally have never used a leash, but after reading some posts, I'm pretty sure I would be raked over the coals if I did.Lol.. I would hope that no one would be rude to someone they see using one.


----------



## Qwerty111 (Jun 16, 2016)

While my brother was younger, he had one of these. They were more of a harness than a leash, but I digress. He would always wonder off, so they were useful! However, I think it's a very little kid thing. anyone 4+ wearing one is a little weird.


----------

